# Dudas con transistores en continua y en alterna



## neutron (Ago 20, 2006)

hola amigos... tengo un problemon! en el colegio me estan dando transistores en continua y en alterna, calculo de ganancia de tension y corriente, monoetapa y multietapa, (1º año de electronica) y el problema es que no entiedo nada de ese tema! mi pregunta es si es normal esto o es un mensaje de que me cambie de especialidad.... y si alguien tiene algun manual que este bien explicado el tema de transistores y lo sube lo agradeceria.

graciass

espero respuestas...

hasta luego.


----------



## thevenin (Ago 21, 2006)

Tranqui hombre, puede ser que al principio cueste un poco

¿Exactamente que estás dando? ¿Los parámetros híbridos de los transistores?
¿Es primero de ingenieria o de un módulo de secundaria?

Lo primero coge los apuntes hasta donde entiendas, y justo donde te lies, abre un mensaje en cuestiones elementales y di "no entiendo aquí, esto y lo otro".

A lo mejor con un pequeño impulso se te abren muchas puertas.

Mirate esto 
http://www.terra.es/personal2/equipos2/ecomun.htm

y esto:
http://www.terra.es/personal2/equipos2/faq/faq-ecomun.htm

Bastante básico y bien explicado.

Sobre todo haz lo que te dije, ¡pregunta sin cortarte!.


----------



## neutron (Ago 21, 2006)

gracias por las paginas, todavia no las lei...

estoy en el 1º año de electronica, seria 4º año de secundaria.... son 3 años de ciclo basico y otros tres de la especialidad que se elige... una vez que termine la secundaria soy tecnico  

la cosa es que en la materia -electronica- me estan dando transistores TBJ  y lo que no entiendoe es todoo!

ahora estoy viendo calculo de ganancia, Ais, Avs, icq, hie, hfe,multietapa y monoetapa, prque esta saturado o en corte... y otras cosas mas que no me acuerdo     todo eso en alterna y continua...

y eso de parámetros híbridos no me suena, nunca lo he escuchado.....


----------



## thevenin (Ago 21, 2006)

neutron dijo:
			
		

> gracias por las paginas, todavia no las lei...
> estoy en el 1º año de electronica, seria 4º año de secundaria.... son 3 años de ciclo basico y otros tres de la especialidad que se elige... una vez que termine la secundaria soy tecnico
> 
> la cosa es que en la materia -electronica- me estan dando transistores TBJ  y lo que no entiendoe es todoo!



A ver:
Transistores BJT no TBJ,  Bipolar Junction Transitor, o transistor bipolar.

Tooodo no puede ser que no entiendas. Algo sí entenderás. 

Primero tienes que estudiar la polarización en continua, luego el equivalente en alterna, y luego el acople entre etapas. 


¿Tienes un simulador?
1. Haz una cosa, monta el circuito de la página que te di

2.Empieza por calcular la polarización en continua del  en emisor común. 
Y ve siguiendo el tuto que te dí hasta que te atasques. Puedes darles tus propios valores de tensión de alimentación, corriente de colector, etc.

3.Cuando te atasques pones los valores de los componentes,  tus cálculos, los que te dá el simulador.

Entonces dices: aquí mis cáculos me dan X, el simulador me da Y, no lo entiendo.

Si no tienes simulador bájate circuit maker version student, que es gratis y solo 7Mb.

Te digo el CM porque es el que yo tengo y lo conozco más o menos, sus defectos, etc.

http://www.microcode.com/downloads/files/cmstudnt.exe



[/quote]
ahora estoy viendo calculo de ganancia, Ais, Avs, icq, hie, hfe,multietapa y monoetapa, prque esta saturado o en corte... y otras cosas mas que no me acuerdo     todo eso en alterna y continua...



> y eso de parámetros híbridos no me suena, nunca lo he escuchado.....



Precisamente la h de hie y hfe viene de "hibridos", por se mezcla el equivalente de los parámetros Z (impedancias) e Y (admitancias). Si no has oido y no te lo prenguntan dejalo así, por que si no te liarás más. Buscalo en google para verlo vagamente, pero no trates de entenderlo a fondo.

Suerte y dedicale una tarde entera a machacar ese montaje, ya verás que diferencia.
Y ánimo, que todos nos atascamos en diferentes puntos del aprendizaje.[/quote]


----------



## chuko (Sep 4, 2006)

Esto a lo mejor te sirva: Trabajos prácticos en Emisor Común


----------

